# Smoked Shotgun Shells Appetizer!



## TulsaJeff

This is a great appetizer and so easy to modify the stuffing to your own liking. I used ground breakfast sausage but next batch it's gonna be a meatloaf style mixture.

Here's the video.. the recipe and instructions are down below:




*Ingredients*

11 manicotti shells
1 lb ground sausage, hot or mild
8 ounce block of cheddar cheese
1 lb bacon, thin sliced
Jeff's barbecue sauce
Jeff's original rub

*Instructions*

_Note: No need to steam or use oven-ready shells._

Stuff meat into manicotti shells. I pressed the shells into the meat but you can also pipe it in with a piping bag or a filled zip top bag with the corner cut off. I also included a chunk of cheddar in the center in mine.
Wrap shells in thin stretched slices of bacon.. I used 1 slice per shell.
Paint with sauce to make them sticky then apply rub.
Place onto rack or pan and into fridge overnight or for at least 2 hours.
Smoke at 225°F for about 2 hours. Then crank up the heat to 275°F if possible and give it another 30 minutes or so to help crisp the bacon.
Paint with sauce if desired about 10 minutes before they are finished.
Enjoy!
_This is from a recipe posted at https://www.smoking-meat.com/october-7-2021-smoked-shotgun-shells_


----------



## IH 1026

I'm hoping to get a chance to try this out over the weekend.. sounds good!


----------



## pc farmer

Awesome


----------



## jcam222

Looks delicious Jeff. Nice change from standard ABT’s.


----------



## JLinza

Welp, ill be trying that too lol, looks great


----------



## TNJAKE

Looks good. Saw them in my email. You should post more on the forum.


----------



## civilsmoker

Nice work there nice vid too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I watched that few days ago.  Looked good.


----------



## Bearcarver

Very Cool Idea, Jeff!!
Love the Weekly Emails too!

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke

Looks great, Jeff, and another item on my to-do list. But the wheels are already turning as I can see a bunch of possibilities...


----------



## 912smoker

Yes sir watched this as soom as the email hit the in box ! 
Always excited to see what you send and this looks great !


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Saw these in the email the other day and look forward to giving them a try. Thanks for posting them to the forum as well!


----------



## mneeley490

Jeff, I think these must just be too popular. I'm thinking cannelloni shells would be a better size than manicotti, but I can't find any anywhere near me. Finally had to order them off of Amazon, and delivery is going to be a week or more.


----------



## TulsaJeff

mneeley490 said:


> Jeff, I think these must just be too popular. I'm thinking cannelloni shells would be a better size than manicotti, but I can't find any anywhere near me. Finally had to order them off of Amazon, and delivery is going to be a week or more.



Cannelloni shells are definitely difficult to find but I agree that they are a better size.


----------



## bauchjw

Thanks! That is definitely in the must do list!!!!!Man this forum is the end of all free time…haha, in a great way!!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle

I saw this post earlier but didn't have time to read it but did watch the video on your website.  Since I did just make them I can attest to how good they are!

Thanks for sharing the recipe!
Ryan


----------



## RastaPasta

I’ve got some leftover ribs, wonder how these would be stuffed with rib meat??


----------



## mneeley490

RastaPasta said:


> I’ve got some leftover ribs, wonder how these would be stuffed with rib meat??


Sounds like a darned good idea.


----------

